
Free Elixir/Phoenix LiveView Course - gstipi
https://pragmaticstudio.com/phoenix-liveview
======
Fellshard
My two cents: I took the Elixir + OTP course, and found it to be a just-good-
enough hands-on exercise, with just enough 'try adding X' exercises to feel
comfortable sliding into the language. The presentation may not be everyone's
cup of tea, but I found it to be just hammy enough to be amusing, and the
back-and-forth format helped turn demonstrations into dialogues, which I find
much more effective for exploring edge cases and reasoning behind a language.

~~~
mrslave
Link please?

~~~
Fellshard
Same site, same team -
[https://pragmaticstudio.com/courses/elixir](https://pragmaticstudio.com/courses/elixir)

------
fervorking
As an Elixir/Phoenix dev, I found this course a nice little intro to LiveView.
If anything, it helps the LiveView documentation make more sense. Looking
forward to the rest of the course.

~~~
deskamess
How much Elixir do you need to know to get something out of this class?

~~~
dpeck
If you don’t have a solid understanding of genservers I think you’d find
yourself lost at the deeper parts

------
spindo
Does LiveView require a connected websocket between the client and server for
the client to be functional? Is there support for synchronous communication
between the LiveView client and server? If not, does this scale for websites
as the number of active users increases to a large number?

~~~
bcardarella
Phoenix's websocket implementation is highly scalable:
[https://www.phoenixframework.org/blog/the-road-
to-2-million-...](https://www.phoenixframework.org/blog/the-road-to-2-million-
websocket-connections)

